# Tap follower



## ShawnR (Feb 21, 2021)

Another project this week was the tap follower by Tubalcain    




Fun little project, and many more learning moments. When I thought I had it almost done, boring (just drilling) and the pointer done, I found that despite measuring out ok, I could not get them together beyond about an inch.  I do not have a boring bar small enough and with enough length to do 2 inches into a 3/8 hole. I tried sand paper on mandrel in a drill, lapping compound, files, etc but trying not to go oversize at the beginning of the hole. Not sure if it was not concentric or just too rough near the middle to bottom of the hole but she no go. Since I don't have any reamers, when I need a slip fit, I tend to drill the holes I need, and if need be, bore to final dimension. In this case, too small and deep for the boring option.  I finally clued in that I have a lot of masonry bits in the shop and they are all tipped with carbide. I don't mind grinding one up so gave it a whirl. Worked out great! I was able to clean up the hole, all the way to the bottom and the pointer slipped right in nice!

I had some nice stainless rod in the shop and no drill rod so am trying the stainless for the pointer. I doubt it will be a problem.

So, if you need to clean up a deep, small hole, try a carbide tipped masonry bit. You are going to get a lot of flex of course, but we are only talking about cleaning something up.

Cheers,


----------



## Dusty (Feb 21, 2021)

I enjoy the videos and projects from tubalcain, and this one is top position on my to do list.


----------



## ShawnR (Feb 21, 2021)

There are many good machinist's youtube channels it seems. In addition to tubalcain, thisoldtony, blondiehacks, joepiecynski and more. This morning, I found Winky's workshop. He seems to do a lot of very practical stuff (for me) at the home shop level. I found a few projects right away. It is never ending....

It is rewarding when my project actually turns out looking like the one I watched getting made...and often surprising...

Cheers,


----------



## Crankit (Feb 21, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> There are many good machinist's youtube channels it seems. In addition to tubalcain, thisoldtony, blondiehacks, joepiecynski and more. This morning, I found Winky's workshop. He seems to do a lot of very practical stuff (for me) at the home shop level. I found a few projects right away. It is never ending....
> 
> It is rewarding when my project actually turns out looking like the one I watched getting made...and often surprising...
> 
> Cheers,


Woods Creek Workshop from Seattle area is pretty good...adds some funny into his videos


----------



## Proxule (Feb 21, 2021)

Joe pie is really the only one I truly appreciate on youtube. His solutions are amazing. Innovative.
Tubalcain is as wise as father time
 TOT is very humorous indeed.


----------



## ShawnR (Feb 21, 2021)

I have not been to Woods Creek, yet, but 5 minutes from now, I will have. Thanks! Yes, the more I watch Joe Pie, he is really good! both in presentation and information . He seems to think outside the box and comes up with innovative solutions and perspectives. TOT is funny! and very good. Blondiehacks seems to relate to the home hobbyist ie we aren't building rocket ships or surgical instruments in our home shops but yet, achieves top level results, delivered well.

Cheers,
Shawno


----------

